# Folha/folla



## Lusitania

ÁguiaReal said:


> Lusitania, de facto temos palavras comuns com lingua castelhana e significam coisas bem diversas.
> A melhor é....LOL..._ trampa_


 

A pior é... _folha_ 



NOta: Este tópico foi dividido daqui.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Lusitania said:


> A pior é... _folha_


 
Sim? Não conheço... 

Mas imagino que há muitas que nos faz rir e aos espanhóis também.


----------



## Lusitania

Pois, penso que apenas aqueles e aquelas que contactam. Muitos portugueses como tu também não se deram conta.

Folha soa Folla em espanhol que é na verdade foda.

Nunca digas a um/a espanhol/a "dá-me uma folha". Unless you mean it


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Lusitania, obrigada pelo aviso.

No dicionário e-Estraviz, ( galego) folha significa o mesmo que em português.

*Folha* s. f. (1) Bot. Órgao dos vegetais que é a sua parte terminal, membranosa, chata e geralmente verde, que se insere na haste: _árvore com muitas folhas.(...)_

O galego apesar de ter sido proibido o seu ensino na escola, durante o franquismo, mantem-se porém bem vivo nas familias e comunidades galegas. Sou assinante de um jornal "Novas da Galiza"  é o mesmo que português com alguma grafia diferente.
Há um portal galego de lingua muito bom, mas não posso colocar links.


----------



## magdala

Este é o link que ÁguiaReal falava com dicionário de galego e com temas muito interessantes:
http://www.agal-gz.org/


----------



## mgl

É para dar exemplos de palavras portuguesas que são parecidas com o espanhol e vice-versa, mas com significados diferentes? Se é isso, o clássico seria pilha em espanhol


----------



## Outsider

Por mim, gostei de _ciruelas_.


----------



## olivinha

Para mim foi ontem mesmo falando com o meu marido espanhol sobre os índios Yanomamis e ele me perguntou sem poder conter o riso: 
“Ya no mames?” 
(Com todo o respeito, hein.)
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Lembro-me de algumas:

Espanhol              /Português (Brasil)
1.Oficina              /escritório
2.taller                /dependendo da pronúncia, pode ser:conjunto de garfos, facas e colheres ou roupa feminina.
3.escritorio           /mesa (de trabalho)
4.sexo masc.        /pinga (aguardiente)
5.concha             /"shell" ou colher grande para servir sopas
6.brincar (pular)    /divertir-se

Se me lembrar de outras, volto ao tópico.

Saludos.


----------



## FranParis

Enquanto eu conheço "taller"(espanhol) como "oficina"(português)..

Talher(português) é o conjunto de utensilios de que nos servimos para comer..


----------



## Lusitania

olivinha said:


> Para mim foi ontem mesmo falando com o meu marido espanhol sobre os índios Yanomamis e ele me perguntou sem poder conter o riso:
> “Ya no mames?”
> (Com todo o respeito, hein.)
> O


 

É como dizer em português "queres uma mala?" Mas dizê-lo rápido.

Vanda, obrigada por dividir o thread. Apesar de me ter assustado ao ler Folla by Lusitania


----------



## Vanda

A minha preferida é todavia no espanhol!

(Português) todavia - contudo, porém
(Espanhol) todavia - aún, sin embargo


----------



## Lusitania

Também há a pelota que em espanhol é bola e em portugal quando dizemos "estava em pelota" é porque estava nú.

Ainda não atinei com todavia, tampoco e o verbo echar. É sempre uma confusão... Lá chegarei. A esperança é a última a morrer.


----------



## olivinha

"Estar em pelotas" na Espanha tambe'm significa estar nu.

Olivia


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Lusitania said:


> Também há a pelota que em espanhol é bola e em portugal quando dizemos "estava em pelota" é porque estava nú.


 
Na Argentina também. Não sabía que existía esse sentido em português!


----------



## Lusitania

Sim! Penso até que na maior parte do país. Sempre ouvi esta expressão.

O que não quer dizer que ande para aí em pelota


----------



## pickypuck

olivinha said:


> "Estar em pelotas" na Espanha tambe'm significa estar nu.
> 
> Olivia


 
Também "estar en pelote". Uma letrinha de diferença com a versão portuguesa.


----------



## Lusitania

pickypuck said:


> Também "estar en pelote". Uma letrinha de diferença com a versão portuguesa.


 

Pois se em vez de pelota se mudar uma letrinha para pilota, temos outra palavra com semelhante significado.

É bom, "ver-te" de volta picky 

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Lusitania said:


> É bom, "ver-te" de volta picky
> 
> Saludos


 
Muito obrigado  Ando nestes dias muito ocupado e não posso estar aqui no fórum com vocês. Mas hoje felizmente tive algo de tempo ^_^

Outro falso amigo:

Borracha (português) - Goma (espanhol)

Falando de borrachas ... ouvi que "borracho" se diz em Portugal quando uma rapariga é muito linda. Isto é verdade ou simplesmente imaginação? ^_^

Aqui borracho é bêbado mas também um bolo embebido em rum.


----------



## Lusitania

pickypuck said:


> Borracha (português) - Goma (espanhol)
> 
> Falando de borrachas ... ouvi que "borracho" se diz em Portugal quando uma rapariga é muito linda. Isto é verdade ou simplesmente imaginação? ^_^
> 
> Aqui borracho é bêbado mas também um bolo embebido em rum.


 

Mas o interessante é que borrar em espanhol é apagar em português. Goma em português é cola ou doces (daqueles que esticam, e têm muitas cores, como diz em espanhol?)

Borracho no norte de portugal também é sinónimo de bêbado. Aqui nem tanto.

Quanto ao outro significado tanto ele como ela pode ser um borracho  depende do gosto.

_aqui morre-se de tédio a fazer um trabalho..._


----------



## pickypuck

Lusitania said:


> Goma em português é cola ou doces (daqueles que esticam, e têm muitas cores, como diz em espanhol?)


 
Gominolas.



			
				Lusitania said:
			
		

> Quanto ao outro significado tanto ele como ela pode ser um borracho  depende do gosto.


 
Ah, também os homens. Ainda mais engraçado, he, he.


----------



## Vanda

Vejam o que descobri sobre borracho do lado de cá do oceano, além do borracho = bêbado (do espanhol) conforme vocês comentaram acima:

borracho - pombo que ainda não voa (_nunca ouvi, nunca soube)_ 
(_Uso no Maranhão_)- borracho:  Menina-moça bonita e atraente.


----------



## FranParis

Vanda said:


> (_Uso no Maranhão_)- borracho: Menina-moça bonita e atraente.


 
E não só no Maranhão, em Portugal também...


----------



## Vanda

Então Fran, é isto mesmo,  o dicionário diz que o uso no Maranhão é lusitanismo. Cada coisa que a gente descobre dentro da casa da gente!


----------



## Outsider

Sim, Fran, mas o curioso é encontrar numa região do Brasil uma expressão que eu julgava ser exclusivamente portuguesa. 

(Os brasileiros dizem mais "gato" e "gata", acho eu.)


----------



## Lusitania

Ou teremos nós copiado do Brasil? 

Outra palavra "tarea" em espanhol que é considerado tarefa e para nós soa a "tareia" que é levar pancada.

Quando o professor de espanhol diz "tarea de casa"  nós rimos. 

No primeiro nível, era com a letra "q" que lê cú em espanhol e em português cú é culo. Quando o professor perguntava" se escribe con la q o la c". Nós respondíamos "com a mão por favor!". Ríamos imenso, porque esse professor era Catalão e tinha acabado de cair em Portugal sem saber nadinha de português.

Obrigada pelas gominolas pickypuck 

Boa chuva de estrelas no fim-de-semana


----------



## Lusitania

Recordei-me de outra: Braga em português é o nome de uma cidade portuguesa e em Espanhol é cueca. 

Penso que até existe uma anedota em Espanha sobre isso. Alguém sabe?


----------



## Outsider

Acho que já se usou a palavra "bragas" com o sentido de "calças" em Portugal. Pode ser que ainda se use no norte.


----------



## Vanda

Aha, então seria daí, de braga, que veio a braguilha?
_De braga + -ilha_: braguilha - abertura dianteira de qualquer calça, calção, ceroula, etc. (Aurélio)

Opa, o dicionário me diz que braga no sentido de calção curto veio do latim _braca_. Que confusão!


----------



## Outsider

Se não me falha a memória, os romanos adoptaram a palavra _braca_ de uma língua ibérica. Foi preciso nós aparecermos para eles começarem a usar calças.


----------



## Lusitania

Acho que os espanhois têm uma expressão qualquer "fui a Braga e fiquei em combinação". Qualquer coisa assim, mas não anda nenhum por aqui para nos dizer.


----------



## Lusitania

Ora aqui está uma mas penso que vem mesmo de uma anedota.


----------



## olivinha

Lusitania said:


> Recordei-me de outra: Braga em português é o nome de uma cidade portuguesa e em Espanhol é cueca.
> 
> Penso que até existe uma anedota em Espanha sobre isso. Alguém sabe?


 
Oi, Lusitana.
Ia responder-lhe que não, que “braga” em Espanhol é calcinha. Foi então que me lembrei que “cueca” em Portugal é roupa íntima feminina, certo? No Brasil, no entanto, cueca é peça do vestuário masculino.
O


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Foi então que me lembrei que “cueca” em Portugal é roupa íntima feminina, certo? No Brasil, no entanto, cueca é peça do vestuário masculino.


Em Portugal, "cueca" (geralmente "cuecas") tanto pode ser roupa de homem como de mulher. Julgava que era no Brasil que se referia a roupa feminina.


----------



## olivinha

Aaahh ok, então “cueca” em Portugal seria como “underwear” em inglês, para os dois sexos. Bem, no Brasil é calcinha (às vezes calcinhas) para mulher e cueca para homem.
Olivia


----------



## Lusitania

Underwear é roupa interior ou intima e pode ser tudo: cuecas, soutien, boxer, etc. Lingerie em especial. Não utilizamos o termo calcinha. 
Somos muito unisexo por estas bandas.


----------



## Brabol

Para contribuir com o folclore:
- trabalho para uma empresa espanhola no Brasil. Certa ocasião, nossa Gerente administrativa (paulista filha de italianos, por isso mesmo muito expansiva e barulhenta) estava em Madrid e pediu em alto e bom som, em portunhol: "quiero um polvo, rápido". Houve aquele murmúrio agitado entre os clientes que devem ter ficado escandalizados com a brasileira carente!


----------



## Lusitania

Pois é  deve ter sido de morrer a rir. Coitada!


----------



## magdala

Brabol said:


> Para contribuir com o folclore:
> - trabalho para uma empresa espanhola no Brasil. Certa ocasião, nossa Gerente administrativa (paulista filha de italianos, por isso mesmo muito expansiva e barulhenta) estava em Madrid e pediu em alto e bom som, em portunhol: "quiero um polvo, rápido". Houve aquele murmúrio agitado entre os clientes que devem ter ficado escandalizados com a brasileira carente!


 
Que vergonhaaaaaaa! Brabol, afinal o que é que essa senhora estava a pedir? Estavam no meio dum _meeting_ sobre peixe congelado? alguém chegou a esclarecer o malentendido?


----------



## Brabol

Evidentemente a senhora, que é bem casada, estava pedindo um "pulpo a la madrileña". Quando a filha do nosso diretor espanhol, _discretíssimamente_, lhe deu um safanão e explicou o que ela havia pedido, ela queria sair correndo do restaurante antes que alguém mais afoito se habilitasse ao pedido ...

Uma dúvida: discretíssimamente tem acento agudo?

E uma sugestão a algum moderador do forum: um Thread a respeito de episódios curiosos. Valem muito como aprendizado.


----------



## Outsider

Brabol said:


> Uma dúvida: discretíssimamente tem acento agudo?


Não, em palavras compostas omitem-se os acentos secundários.


----------



## Vanda

Brabol,

Temos um tópico interessantíssimo aqui sobre o assunto, uma vez que é mais apropriado ao _fórum cultural._ Você pode escrever em inglês ou espanhol.


----------



## Brabol

Outsider: Obrigado. Algumas vezes ainda raciocino pela reforma ortográfica de 1966 (do Brasil).

Vanda: valeu, obrigado.


----------



## Tomby

No primeiro lugar um bem-haja para todos vocês porque há tempo que não entro com assiduidade por causas alheias à minha vontade.
No segundo lugar, sinto muito não dispor nesta altura duma lista de falsos amigos portugueses e espanhóis porque o meu computador está estragado. Oxalá possa recuperar os arquivos graças a um _backup_ porque não tenho cópias de seguridade dos arquivos porque sou bastante preguiçoso. Nunca pensei nesta contingência. 
Contudo, tento ler as suas mensagens e responder algumas como esta, a meu ver, muito engraçada.
 
Quanto ao tema "Folha/Folla" está tudo dito, porém a palavra "folha" me faz lembrar Rosália de Castro, a ilustre poetisa galega do século XIX. Quando era miúdo a minha imaginação ia noutro rumo. 

*Lusitania* bem diz "Nunca digas a um/a espanhol/a "dá-me uma folha". Lógico, por isso os professores dizem "abram o livro pela _página_ 20" ou "tenham uma _fotocópia_ para fazerem exercícios em casa".

*Águia Real* diz: folha [galego] significa o mesmo que em português. Sim e em valenciano-catalão é quase igual: _fulla_.

*Ricardo*: pergunte a um argentino, por favor, o que quer dizer "_concha_". É algo distinto à "_spanish shell_". A propósito, não percebo que quer dizer o ponto 4º. [sexo masc. /pinga (aguardente)]. Você quer indicar que em Espanha se chama _pinga_ ao órgão sexual masculino e em português é uma _aguardente_?  Se for assim, acho que se deve tratar do espanhol falado na América.

*Lusitania* diz: "Também há a pelota que em espanhol é bola e em portugal quando dizemos "estava em pelota" é porque estava nú. Definição referendada por *Olivinha*: "significa estar nu". 
Por esta razão na semana passada num programa-concurso de TV perguntaram "¿Qué jugador del Real Madrid nació en _pelotas_?" / "Que jogador do Real Madrid nasceu nu? A resposta certa era o brasileiro Emerson, que nasceu em Pelotas, se não estou errado se trata de uma cidade de Rio Grande do Sul.  

*Pickypuck* nos mostra outro falso amigo: Borracha (português) - Goma (espanhol). Certo, mas nos últimos tempos há gomas e "_gomas_", ou seja, borrachas e "preservativos". Se não estou errado, no Brasil se diz "camisinhas".

*Outsider*: tem razão, acho que já se comentou o tema de "bragas", mas em Espanha significa cuecas (para senhora) ou calcinhas no Brasil. Em singular tem um significado semelhante a cinta elástica (faixa para encobrir o ventre). 

*Lusitania*, sinto muito, mas não conheço nenhuma anedota sobre Braga. Penso que deve existir alguma mas eu a desconheço.

*Brabol* & *Magdala*: a frase da senhora _bem casada_ "quiero um polvo, rápido" é para morrer.  Graças a Deus que _arranjou_ a situação pedindo "um polvo à madrilena", que ainda por cima, Madrid ainda não é porto de mar. Próprio do Fernando Mendes "and company" do programa da RTP "Fabrica da Anedotas".  

Eis alguns falsos amigos que me lembro neste momento: 
Padre = Cura, Sacerdote, Párroco, Presbítero, etc. Em espanhol "padre" significa pai. 
Barata = Cucaracha. Em espanhol, una coisa "barata" é algo que custo pouco dinheiro. 
Rato = Ratón. Imaginam quando na TV portuguesa diziam "_O Ministro espanhol de Economia Senhor Rato entrevistou-se com o Ministro português de Finanças senhor..._". Em espanhol trata-se de um simples sobrenome ou um espaço curto de tempo (momento).
Ano = Año. Em espanhol "ano" significa ânus. 
Calças de ganga = Vaqueros (na Catalunha dizem "tejanos"). Em espanhol "ganga" significa pechincha. 
Meado = Al medio. Ex.- "A meados de mês" = "a mediados de mes". Em espanhol "meado/s" significa urinado/s. 
Salsa = Perejil. Em espanhol "salsa" significa molho. 
Embaraçar = Embarazar. Em espanhol "embarazar" significa engravidar. Portanto, um homem (em espanhol), por enquanto, nunca pode estar "embaraçado", mas sim em português num sentido de confusão ou situação constrangedora. 
Pois foi engraçado quando o Excmo. Sr. Jorge Sampaio agradeceu as pessoas de uma vila que o honraram com uma homenagem pelos serviços prestados à Pátria quando deixou o cargo de Presidente da República de Portugal dizendo que "estava embaraçado" ao receber um presente (que logicamente ele não esperava).... 

Seguiremos.  
Que passem um bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Lusitania

Tombatossals said:


> Barata = Cucaracha. Em espanhol, una coisa "barata" é algo que custo pouco dinheiro.
> Rato = Ratón. Imaginam quando na TV portuguesa diziam "_O Ministro espanhol de Economia Senhor Rato entrevistou-se com o Ministro português de Finanças senhor..._". Em espanhol trata-se de um simples sobrenome ou um espaço curto de tempo (momento).
> Meado = Al medio. Ex.- "A meados de mês" = "a mediados de mes". Em espanhol "meado/s" significa urinado/s.
> Embaraçar = Embarazar. Em espanhol "embarazar" significa engravidar. Portanto, um homem (em espanhol), por enquanto, nunca pode estar "embaraçado", mas sim em português num sentido de confusão ou situação constrangedora.
> Pois foi engraçado quando o Excmo. Sr. Jorge Sampaio agradeceu as pessoas de uma vila que o honraram com uma homenagem pelos serviços prestados à Pátria quando deixou o cargo de Presidente da República de Portugal dizendo que "estava embaraçado" ao receber um presente (que logicamente ele não esperava)....


 

Olá TT,

Já se pensava por aqui no que lhe teria acontecido. Ainda bem que está bem.

Não conhecia estas  são engraçadas.

Outra coisa chocho em português tem vários significados:

Alho chocho: um pouco seco
Estar chocho: estar um pouco em baixo de forma
Chocho: beijoca na boca, na versão moderna xoxo.

Em Espanhol é a vagina da mulher não é? (aqui também dizemos xoxa ou chocha 

Um abraço

Saudades


----------



## jazyk

> Em Espanhol é a vagina da mulher não é? (aqui também dizemos xoxa ou chocha


Hahahahaha. E homem tem vagina?


----------



## Porquewhich

Oi, 
mais alguns falsos amigos. Em cadeia (se diz assim?)
 
Español (português). 
 Maceta (vaso) - vaso (copo) – copa (taça) – taza (xícara, ). 
 
Os aprendi mais ou menos depois de pedir vasos de agua para beber, copos para o vinho e taças de leite para tomar o café de amanha.  
Tchau


----------



## elm0505

Brabol said:


> Para contribuir com o folclore:
> - trabalho para uma empresa espanhola no Brasil. Certa ocasião, nossa Gerente administrativa (paulista filha de italianos, por isso mesmo muito expansiva e barulhenta) estava em Madrid e pediu em alto e bom som, em portunhol: "quiero um polvo, rápido". Houve aquele murmúrio agitado entre os clientes que devem ter ficado escandalizados com a brasileira carente!


Eso le pasó a una vecina mía, portuguesa, en el pescadero:
Pescadero: Hola, ¿qué desea?
Vecina: Quiero un polvo, pero no muito duro, ¿eh?...
Aquel día me reí hasta llorar, pobre mujer...


----------



## elm0505

Porquewhich said:


> Oi,
> mais alguns falsos amigos. Em cadeia (se diz assim?)


 Cuidado que _cadeia _significa _cárcel_, jajaja. Otro que me chocó cuando lo descubrí fue "esquisito/exquisito", ¡son antónimos totales! 
Em português uma coisa "esquisita" é uma coisa desagradável, mas em espanhol "exquisito" é uma coisa muito deliciosa ou de qualidade superior


----------



## jazyk

Correto, mas em português também é possível (ainda que nada freqüente) esquisito com o mesmo significado que se dá a _exquisito _em espanhol: _excelente, fino, requintado: vinhos esquisitos; e foi logo empurrado para uma grande sala que a vastidão de uma mesa opípara enchia com esquisitos manjares, faisões, cristais cantantes_. Diria até que é esse o significado original de esquisito, mas nós o deturpamos, visto que essa mesma acepção se encontra no latim, _exquisitus_, no italiano _squisito_, no francês _exquis_, no inglês _exquisite_ e no catalão _exquisit_.


----------



## Brabol

*Por esta razão na semana passada num programa-concurso de TV perguntaram "¿Qué jugador del Real Madrid nació en pelotas?" / "Que jogador do Real Madrid nasceu nu? A resposta certa era o brasileiro Emerson, que nasceu em Pelotas, se não estou errado se trata de uma cidade de Rio Grande do Sul. *

Bom, realmente Pelotas é uma cidade do Rio Grande do Sul. Mas a resposta correta, creio, seria: "todos".


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Hahahahaha. E homem tem vagina?


 

Sim, consigo lembrar-me de uns quantos que têm


----------



## Lusitania

elm0505 said:


> Cuidado que _cadeia _significa _cárcel_, jajaja. Otro que me chocó cuando lo descubrí fue "esquisito/exquisito", ¡son antónimos totales!
> Em português uma coisa "esquisita" é uma coisa desagradável, mas em espanhol "exquisito" é uma coisa muito deliciosa ou de qualidade superior


 
Sim! É como espantoso que em Espanhol é horrível e em Português é algo fabuloso, admirável.

Hoje perguntei ao meu professor de Espanhol quanto tempo demoraria a corrigir os testes e ele respondeu "No se tengo una pila grande".

Claro que toda a turma riu desalmadamente e ele ficou envergonhá-lo. Até que lhe pedimos que fosse medir a pila enquanto nós acabavamos o teste  ao que ele respondeu "Que tramposos sois!". Mais uma, é que tramposo é português é igual a merdoso 

É o quotidiano luso-espanhol por aqui também. Há sempre coisas muito divertidas, mas só agora, que as pessoas começam a aprender espanhol é que se dão conta de algumas figuras que andaram a fazer por aí ao longo da vida.


----------



## olivinha

elm0505 said:


> Eso le pasó a una vecina mía, portuguesa, en el pescadero:
> Pescadero: Hola, ¿qué desea?
> Vecina: Quiero un polvo, pero no muito duro, ¿eh?...
> Aquel día me reí hasta llorar, pobre mujer...


 
Eu também tenho a minha história.
Semana passada fomos, uma amiga e eu, almoçar no centro de Madri, num restaurante qualquer, destes que tem o menu escrito a giz num quadro negro na porta da entrada. Para minha surpresa, li no cardápio: Ovos de Avestruz y Morcilla de León (morcilla = um tipo de lingüiça). E eu: “Uau, morcilla de leão em pleno centro de Madri!” E minha amiga as gargalhadas: “Te das cuenta que no es del bicho, es de la provincia de León?”


----------



## jazyk

> Sim, consigo lembrar-me de uns quantos que têm


Não percebo.


----------



## elm0505

Lusitania said:


> "No se tengo una pila grande"



Ha,ha,ha, a minha prima também gozaba comigo cuando lhe pedia "pilas para el Walkman "



olivinha said:


> Ovos de Avestruz y Morcilla de León


ç
E é muito boa,a morcela da minha terra!


----------



## jazyk

Não sei, ainda não entendi a piada das _pilas_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Não sei, ainda não entendi a piada das _pilas_.


Jazik,
Estou intuindo que pilas em espanhol seria um dos nomes populares para o sexo masculino ....


----------



## jazyk

> Hoje perguntei ao meu professor de Espanhol quanto tempo demoraria a corrigir os testes e ele respondeu "No se tengo una pila grande".
> 
> Claro que toda a turma riu desalmadamente e ele ficou envergonhá-lo.


Talvez signifique isso em Portugal, não na Espanha, pela resposta dada acima. Algum português poderia explicar-nos isso, por favor?


----------



## olivinha

Posso arriscar?
Pila = pênis em Portugal
Pila = pilha em espanhol
O professor espanhol quis dizer que tinha uma pilha grande de testes, mas os alunos portugueses riram ao ouvir o professor dizendo que tinha uma_ pila_ grande.
O


----------



## jazyk

Deve ser isso.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Posso arriscar?
> Pila = pênis em Portugal
> Pila = pilha em espanhol


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Não percebo.


 

Homens com vagina.


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Deve ser isso.


 

É isso mesmo. 
O mesmo acontece quando ele pergunta "Cuándo se escribe com cê o la cu". 

As aulas de espanhol são as mais divertidas, suponho que para os espanhois também seja engraçado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Talvez signifique isso em Portugal, não na Espanha, pela resposta dada acima. Algum português poderia explicar-nos isso, por favor?



Claro !! era o que eu queria ter escrito, mas troquei Espanha por Portugal ... ooops !


----------



## jazyk

> Homens com vagina.


Isso não ajudou em nada. Acho que até agora não vi nenhum com essa característica, mas também não fico olhando por baixo da saia ou dentro da calça de todo o mundo para ver o que têm por aí.


----------



## jazyk

> "Quero agradecer a todos pelo tudo o seu apoio". Pelotudo, foi o que todos ouviram.


Isso é impossível em português. Quero agradecer a todos todo o seu apoio. ou mais informalmente Quero agradecer (a) todos por todo o seu apoio.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

jazyk said:


> Isso é impossível em português. Quero agradecer a todos todo o seu apoio. ou mais informalmente Quero agradecer (a) todos por todo o seu apoio.


 
Mais que impossível é incorreto, mas isto é o que ele disse. 
E você está certo, acho que vou apagar o post mesmo, porque é uma anedota e não uma diferença de sentido de uma mesma palavra nas duas líinguas.


----------



## magdala

Lembrei-me agora de outra muito comúm, ao fim de... um mês de exposição deste thread. Mas ainda fui a tempo...uf!
Chatear vs chatear
Esp. = conversar/charlar
Port. = aborrecer/importunar
"Propongo chatear un poco, sem pretender chatear os outros."
Saluditos


----------



## FranParis

Já agora, _hablando de chatear,_ sem pretender chatear, traga uma sangria pr'a gente, num tabuleiro achatado..


----------



## magdala

FranParis said:


> Já agora, _hablando de chatear,_ sem pretender chatear, traga uma sangria pr'a gente, num tabuleiro achatado..


 
Fran, a do tabuleiro *achatado* fez-me lembrar outras:

Oye *chato*, nos vamos de *chateo*? Por favor sírvale un *chato* a mi amigo!

Ouví dizer que o *chato* do meu vizinho dos pés *chatos*, apanhou *chatos* numa das suas incursões nocturnas.

Há mais por ai?


----------



## jazyk

> Chatear vs chatear
> Esp. = conversar/charlar


Mas que conste que chatear em espanhol de forte influência inglesa. 

Só isso.


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Mas que conste que chatear em espanhol de forte influência inglesa.
> 
> Só isso.


 
Depende. No sentido abaixo, é muito antigo e bem espanhol.
Oye chato, nos vamos de *chateo*?
(Chatear – beber chatos de vino.)
 
Meu sogro sempre que me vê, me diz:
!Hola, chata! ¿Dónde está tu puñetero marido?
 
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> !Hola, chata! ¿Dónde está tu puñetero marido?[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> O



ahahaha. Esta está boa....LOL


----------



## jazyk

> Depende. No sentido abaixo, é muito antigo e bem espanhol.
> Oye chato, nos vamos de *chateo*?
> (Chatear – beber chatos de vino.



Perfeitamente. Referia-me à acepção de conversar.


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> [/font][/color]
> Perfeitamente. Referia-me à acepção de conversar.


Claro que sim. to chat= chatear.
Pergunto-me se o verbo chatear em português, com o sentido que já conhecemos, não estivesse tão arraigado, se não teria sido adaptado pelos portugueses com o sentido original do inglês, tal como fez o espanhol,  Uma vez que sabemos que o português adapta expressões anglófonas com maior facilidade do que o espanhol.


----------



## elm0505

olivinha said:


> Depende. No sentido abaixo, é muito antigo e bem espanhol.
> Oye chato, nos vamos de chateo?
> (Chatear – beber chatos de vino.)
> 
> Meu sogro sempre que me vê, me diz:
> !Hola, chata! ¿Dónde está tu *puñetero *marido?
> 
> O


Ai, cuantas vezes me ralharam por culpa de essa palavra...!Os meus pais pensavam que "_vete a hacer puñetas_" tinha o mesmo siginificado em espanhol


----------



## jazyk

Mais sobre punyeta (en català).


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> [/font][/color]
> Perfeitamente. Referia-me à acepção de conversar.


 
Claro que sim, Jazyk, o chatear da frase que vc citava era realmente o anglicismo. É que a Magdala tinha dado muitos exemplos, com significados variados, daí o meu comentário. Espero que não esteja “chateado” comigo.  
 
Respondendo à pergunta da Magdala, um dia conversando com um amigo espanhol ele me explicou que para eles foi mais fácil adotar o anglicismo chatear porque já existia o verbo chatear que, apesar de significar tomar chatos de vinho, também implicava uma atividad de gente reunida “hablando”. Agora com o significado que já tem a palavra chatear em português, creio que será mais difícil sua adoção como anglicismo de _chat_. 
Aliás como dizemos _to chat_ em português?
O


----------



## elm0505

olivinha said:


> Claro que sim, Jazyk, o chatear da frase que vc citava era realmente o anglicismo. É que a Magdala tinha dado muitos exemplos, com significados variados, daí o meu comentário. Espero que não esteja “chateado” comigo.
> 
> Respondendo à pergunta da Magdala, um dia conversando com um amigo espanhol ele me explicou que para eles foi mais fácil adotar o anglicismo chatear porque já existia o verbo chatear que, apesar de significar tomar chatos de vinho, também implicava uma atividad de gente reunida “hablando”. Agora com o significado que já tem a palavra chatear em português, creio que será mais difícil sua adoção como anglicismo de _chat_.
> Aliás como dizemos _to chat_ em português?
> O


Eu tenho visto chamar chat de *bate-papo*, mas acho que é só no Brazil.Em quanto ao verbo,lá é que nâo sei...*batir o papo?*.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

elm0505 said:


> Eu tenho visto chamar chat de *bate-papo*, mas acho que é só no Brazil.Em quanto ao verbo,lá é que nâo sei...*batir o papo?*.


Bater papo. 

Papo é a região do rosto que fica logo depois do queixo, antes de iniciar o pescoço. Portanto, "bater" papo, significaria dizer que, de tanto conversar, o papo, de tanto se mover, ficaria "batendo". Conversar -> bater papo.


----------



## olivinha

Só para esclarecer, eu me referia a _chatting on line_. É bater papo também?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Só para esclarecer, eu me referia a _chatting on line_. É bater papo também?


Entendo que foi derivado daí, apesar de se estar teclando ao invés de falar (mexendo o papo).


----------



## magdala

olivinha said:


> .
> Aliás como dizemos _to chat_ em português?
> O


Dar cavaco, estar ao cavaco ou cavaquear. Foi o 1º que me ocorreu.


----------



## jazyk

Não creio que isso seria entendido no Brasil, mas é sempre bom aprender, e que bênção que é este fórum.


----------



## elm0505

elm0505 said:


> Eu tenho visto chamar chat de *bate-papo*, mas acho que é só no *Brazil*.Em quanto ao verbo,lá é que nâo sei...*batir o papo?*.


Disculpem a ortografia... Nem dei de conta que tinha escrevido *Brazil* e *batir... *


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

elm0505 said:


> Disculpem a ortografia... Nem dei de conta que tinha escrevido  *Brazil* e *batir... *



...escrito.


----------



## magdala

olivinha said:


> Respondendo à pergunta da Magdala, um dia conversando com um amigo espanhol ele me explicou que para eles foi mais fácil adotar o anglicismo chatear porque já existia o verbo chatear que, apesar de significar tomar chatos de vinho, também implicava uma atividad de gente reunida “hablando”. O


 
olivinha, parece-me uma ilação bastante plausível.
saluditos


----------



## Lusitania

magdala said:


> Dar cavaco, estar ao cavaco ou cavaquear. Foi o 1º que me ocorreu.


 
Dar à língua, foi a segunda que me ocorreu.


----------



## jazyk

Ah, interessante. Não sabia que existia em português. Lembrou-me o _dar a la sinhueso _em espanhol.


----------

